# ford windstar window problems



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

You need to check power and ground at the motor. They are common for going bad. They have an internal thermal breaker that cuts out.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Check the battery terminals under the hood. Be sure they are clean and making good connections.

If that does not work, do a voltage drop test with a multimeter from the battery + to power going to the motor and from battery - to the ground at the motor. And I mean from the battery POST, not the terminal on the battery post. Someone will need to hold a test lead to the battery post.

For all about this test, search google.com for the words...
voltage drop test


----------

